# Petsmart.



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

So I was chatting with a guy today who works at petsmart and I was questioning him on why he now had the feamles together in the tank. He said it was store policy because they are getting two new types of Bettas. Halfmoons and dragon scales so hazahh for that  granted after that we started on a 10 minute discusion about bettas heater vs non heater. But yay for new bettas though


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

WAIT
is this for all petsmarts??
I might need to make some space if so..


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

xMandy said:


> WAIT
> is this for all petsmarts??
> I might need to make some space if so..


I dont think it is. It might be just that store:/. Plus petsmart always had Halfmoons. Well most of them.


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Aw.. lol
I just foamed at the mouth for nothing then. 
Our petsmart has crowntail males and female and male vtails. (So far as I've seen. We do have one female from there that I'm wondering about.)


----------



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

IMO our petco has a better selection... even better than the LFS


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

I'm jealous of those of you with petcos around! We dont have one nearby.
A local pet store had AMAZING bettas at one time.. recently went back and they all looked like walmart fish.


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

My PetSmart does the thing with the females in one tank and in the cups. It only has VT m, VT f and CT too.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@xMandy: Thats sad!:/ Why dont you ask to come and help out once in a while. Like when you get a chance.

@KayDowson:I have been to one petco and i think that the bettas could have been better looking. i was looking for my first HM betta and found him, but i see a very pretty marble HMPK and just didnt get him:/ I regret it though for not getting him.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

My Petsmart only carries veils and crowns so I'm pretty excited. The closest Petco to me is about 40 minutes away in town. My Petco is kinda good on selection but not care though...I haven't found one place around me that takes care of their bettas. -sighs- Maybe one day I'll open my own Betta shop...its been hovering in the back of my mind at least.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I figure this isn't going to migrate to Canada 

My Petsmart keeps male and female VTs in separate cups, and male CTs in cups. I think there is the occasional female CT but with their fins clamped up it's hard to tell.

I'm thankful that most of the fish employees actually have some knowledge about them. A few people have been stopped over the past couple months for either overstocking (main cause) or incompatible tank mates.

No luck with proper care for bettas though, the only people I see getting bettas are older ladies who get 3-4 of them for a possible sorority.

If I see any store HMs or even DTs or DbTs...omg...I don't know if you guys will see me anymore. LOL


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lol Well we better see you  Otherwise how else will we get to see pictures?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

bahamut285 said:


> I figure this isn't going to migrate to Canada
> 
> My Petsmart keeps male and female VTs in separate cups, and male CTs in cups. I think there is the occasional female CT but with their fins clamped up it's hard to tell.
> 
> ...


Well in Canada, you guys have Big Als which from the sound of what i keep hearing, they have beautiful bettas and fish. So Thats a huge plus! I wish we had a big al's!:-D


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I've never been to a Petsmart with Halfmoons, I've been to PetCo, but never a petsmart. So hopefully they carry this everywhere. Halfmoons aren't even listed on Petsmart's website, so I doubt they carry them in a lot of places.


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

I would go help out at the fish store but it's too far of a drive. Thought it was worth it to get a good Betta, but now it's like going to the next towns walmart lol.
I'll ask if I go back and they're still like that.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

If Petsmart is getting HM's for a cheap price then I may have to start prepping a new tank.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah I work at Petsmart we only have VT male/female and CT males. But we had some tags printed off with "dragonscale" and "halfmoon" bettas I think 8.99 for dragon and 6.99 for halfmoon. I've been trying to contain my enthusiam since my co-workers don't exactly have the betta bug. None of us know if we are actually getting these guys in but we have been getting all sorts of new betta tanks lately.. I'm hoping!


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Inside source! lol


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Well in Canada, you guys have Big Als which from the sound of what i keep hearing, they have beautiful bettas and fish. So Thats a huge plus! I wish we had a big al's!:-D


That is true, BigAls has an amazing selection of fish because it concentrates on fish stuff. The only downside is that it's pretty expensive there, and last time I went there, they only had nicely *coloured* bettas, not HMs or anything :C

I will check again when I get a chance though XD...it's a pretty far drive T_T


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jun 6, 2011)

I bought one and only one from PestMart. Never again.

Only small breeders for me from here out. I don't want to support that kind of treatment, and I don't want another fragile fish.

I'm glad it's working for you guys. I consider you lucky.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

bahamut285 said:


> That is true, BigAls has an amazing selection of fish because it concentrates on fish stuff. The only downside is that it's pretty expensive there, and last time I went there, they only had nicely *coloured* bettas, not HMs or anything :C
> 
> I will check again when I get a chance though XD...it's a pretty far drive T_T



Well when you get the chance to go over there, ask them when they get their next shipment of bettas and just get their that day or a day after because you will have first pick of them.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

@Bettalover: I would but it's a good 30 minute drive in a relatively hectic area from my apartment and also from my grandmas house (in opposite direction).

I actually do that with Petsmart, but I am full up for now...no more plugs, lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

bahamut285 said:


> @Bettalover: I would but it's a good 30 minute drive in a relatively hectic area from my apartment and also from my grandmas house (in opposite direction).
> 
> I actually do that with Petsmart, but I am full up for now...no more plugs, lol



Well its just whenever you are ready you can do that. Also im sure that they have a phone number to you can actually call them and ask them that way. Right?


----------

